# Giving Expressed Milk



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jennette

Wanted to ask your views on giving a couple of bottles of ebm ~ shasmeen has been fighting with me on the breast, crying and pulling away and getting very aggitated and is still not drinking or sleeping very well ~ I am giving her colief so have to express a little to give her that ~ but not giving her on every feed just the bottle ones.

Although when I have expressed and given her from the bottle she seems alot more settled and a more lovable baby. So would it be okay to give her a bottle at her last feed at nite ~ we did last nite at 10.30pm and she nodded off just after 12 and woke up only at 6am  and that is a 5oz feed of ebm

Also how much should she be drinking in one feed ~ she was weighed today and is 7lb 12oz

Thank you for all your help

Glamis . . .


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Glamis

Giving ebm in a bottle is fine hun   . Molly would never breast fed from me so I exclusively pumped and gave ebm in a bottle for 15 mths!!

Make sure you are using a good breast pump, ideally double pumping so that your supply is encouraged and maintained.

Its difficult to gage how much she would have at 10pm. All you can do is monitor it. If she drained the 5oz..add another oz tonight.

Stay in touch

Jxxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jeanette

Thank you for your reply ~ not sure why she fights on the breast during the day ~ do you have any ideas please why she could be fussing and crying after a few sucks and pulling away at my breast.

I am using the tommie tippee manual pump and get about 7 - 9 oz a day

How do you double pump? I have been expressing around every 6 hours as that is when the other breast has been getting full, since I try to only feed her from the same side as she has been feeding every 2 hours in the day time.

Many thanks for your help

Glamis . . .


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Glamis

Often a baby can be fussy or fighting at the breast if your milk flow is too fast and she cant manage the ''let down'' or if your flow is taking too long for her and she is becoming impatient.

It can also be if you are very full and she is having problems latching on.

From the breast you are going to feed her from try expressing for a few minutes and see if that helps.

Double pumping basically means expressing both breasts at the same time (or expressing on one side and feeding of the other at the same time). This will help with your overall supply.

If you want to increase the amount you are expressing you may need to look at expressing a little more often. How many times a day are you expressing?

How long does it take you to get 7-9oz?

Jxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jeanette

Thank you for your reply

She latches on okay and since she is drinking quite often my breast is not getting that full that its bursting but the other one does and thats the one I express off of and have never got more than 5 oz from either breasts even added together (thats from one session). I am expressing every time she feeds i.e every 3 hours and dont always get alot of milk.

How can I tell if the flow is either too slow or too fast for her, when my breast is at bursting and she does drink from it she half chokes if she does not swollow enough for the sucks, thats why I tend to only feed from the one side and change sides every day.

Thank you for your help

Glamis . . .


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Glamis

If she is ''choking'' then the letdown is too much for her. Try expressing for 2-3mins just before she is due to be fed.

Try that and let me know how she goes

Jxxxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jeanette

Thank you for your help and she does feed so much better with a more empty boob but she still does fuss and cry a bit ~ and also she is so much happier and does not cry from the bottle that I express into we are using the tomee tippee closer to nature ones 

Question ~ how much ebm should she generally be having as last nite she drank 6 oz at 10pm and woke up at 3am then 6am ~ but had been to the breast about at least 6 times in the day for on average 3 - 5 mins at a time.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Glamis

Its so difficult to estimate what a baby will want of ebm.

As she is 2 mths...stick with the six oz...if she empties it and is looking for more add another oz. If after giving her an extra oz she is more sick than usual then just stick with the 6.

See if she will get into some kind of pattern ie make a note of time plus how much she had.

If she leaves more than 1oz of the emb she may need just 5oz.

Does this make sense ? as I think I have confused myself writing it!  

Jxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Jeanette

Thank you for your reply ~ it did make sense but in total how much should she be drinking in a period of 24 hours if I was to exclusively give her ebm her weight last week Tuesday was 7lb 11oz

Plus she does not actually get sick when she is full she just spits the teat out and clamps her mouth shut ~ have you seen that with other babies.

When she was delivered I was carted off to have the placenta removed in theatre and she never had a chance to go straight to the breast and start sucking ~ could that be why she does not drink for long periods of time?

She has a good 2 - 3 dirty nappies a day ~ could that also be why she is not putting on alot of weight.

Final question please ~ is it okay to keep warming the milk up coz as soon as she does like maybe 1 and 1/2 oz she starts spitting the bottle out and then as soon as you warm it up she starts to drink it again or could it be that she needs a break every oz or so?

Many thanks for all your help ~ its a real god send 

Glamis . . .


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies

You all do such a wonderful job and wanted to find out if you have any ideas on my previous posts questions please

Thank you

Glamis . . .


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Sorry missed this  

Shasmeen should be taking around 630ml of ebm in 24 hours

You can only warm up the milk once and use it within an hour. she may well want a break every ox or so.

Re feeding times- Shasmeen maybe a little and often milk baby.

Clamping mouth- thats fine hun..she just saying ''no more mummy''!!!. very clever these baby's are  

Breast fed babies dont gain weight as quickly..whats important is how her weight is progressing along her growth chart.

Let me know if you need anymore help or if I have missed anything out

Jxx


----------

